# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dilema e shahistit tek yahoo

## Albo

Nje apasionuar pas shahut, zbuloi me ne fund lojrat dixhitale tek yahoo ku mund te luante shah gjithe diten per qejf ne Internet. Teksa shikonte nje shokun e vete qe luante, i beri pershtypje nje gje.

Shoku i tij kish me shume humbje se fitore te regjistruara ne historikun e lojrave te tij tek yahoo, por vleresimi i tij ne pike ishte shume i larte.

Si e shpjegoni ju nje mister te tille?

Albo

----------


## StormAngel

Ka luajtur me persona qe kane rejting me te larte,me duket se.Ndoshta edhe jam gabim.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Une Sdi Fare Shah Fare Pak Ja Kam Idene  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R2T

Yahoo ka dhoma te shumta, qe ndahen ne baze te aftesive te shahisteve. Pra ka dhome per Fillestare, Mesatare dhe te Avancuar. Piket e fitores ne nje dhome per fillestare jane shume here me te ulta se fitoret tek dhomat Mesatare dhe te Avancuara. Nese shoku do luante ne dhomat e avancuara dhe personi ne fjale ne dhomat e Fillestareve, shoku i tij do mare me teper pike megjithese personi ne fjale ka me teper fitore. 
Gjithashtu yahoo konsideron humbje, dhe nese e le lojen ne mes/pergjysem, por nuk te ul pike per kete gje. Nese shoku i tij, luante 2-3 loje njehereshi (sic bejene shume) mund te kete lene disa prej tyre pergjysem per ti kushtuar vemendje ndonje loje me interesante, qe ka sjelle rritjen e lojrave te humbura por jo te pikeve.

----------


## Albo

StormAngel i ra ne te. Kur luan me nje lojtar qe ka me shume pike se ty, pra eshte me i forte se ty, merr me shume pike po fitove me te se sa me nje lojtar tjeter qe ka pike sa ty.

Numri i pikeve te fituara, pra renditja, nuk matet aspak me numrin e fitoreve apo humbjeve, te pakten jo ne ate shkalle qe mund te merret llogjikisht me mend.

Albo

----------


## StormAngel

Shyqyr e gjeta nje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LeNNoN

urime !

Kur te jesh online ne chat me thuaj te bejme nje loje bashke StormAngel !  :buzeqeshje: 



LeNNoN !

----------


## StormAngel

> urime !
> 
> Kur te jesh online ne chat me thuaj te bejme nje loje bashke StormAngel ! 
> 
> 
> 
> LeNNoN !


Ne rregull. :shkelje syri: 
Por ta dish qe do humbish,kam qene i pari ketu ne qytet.


Stormi

----------

